# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk Soyu

## ceydaaa

adradfaü,.jpgTarihte Türk ırkı hakkında çeşitli tasvirler yapılmıştır. Çin,Latin ve Grek kaynaklarında Türkler daha çok Moğol tipinde tasvir edilmişlerdir. Bunun sebebi ise Türkler'in tarih boyunca en çok temasının Mogollar'la olmasıdır. Moğol kitleleri yıllarca Türkler'in idaresinde yaşamış,göçlere,savaşlara Türkler'le beraber katılmışlardır. Bunun sonucunda bu kaynaklar Türk ile Moğol tipini birbirine karıştırmıştır.

Son yarım asır içinde yapılan ilmi çalışmalar ve araştırmalar sonucu Türkler'in beyaz ırka mensup bulundukları, yeryüzünde mevcut üç büyük ırk grubundan "Europid" adı verilen grubun "Turanid" tipine mensup bulundukları anlaşılmıştır. Kafa yapıları Brakisfal (yuvarlak kafalı)dır. Türklerin kendilerini başta "Mongolid" Moğollar olmak üzere diğer topluluklardan ayıran antropolik çizgilere sahip oldukları tespit edilmiştir. Türkler'in hakim vasfı beyaz renk,düz burun,değirmi çene,hafif dalgalı saç,orta gürlükte sakal ve bıyıktır.
Turan tipine örnek olan Orta Asya, Maveraünehir ve diğer Yakın Doğu Türkleri beyaz tenli ,koyu parlak gözlü, değirmi yüzlü,endamlı,sağlam yapılı erkek ve kadınları ile Ortaçağ kaynaklarında güzelliğin timsali olarak gösterilmiş hatta İran edebiyatında Türk sözü "Güzel İnsan" manasında kullanılmıştır. Tevrat'ta nakledilen bir rivayette ise Türk soyunun Ham ve Sam'dan değil, Yafes'den türemiş olarak beyaz ırktan geldiği gösterilmiştir.

----------

